# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Cái đế từ xinh xinh lực hút 20KN

## Huudong

Chào các anh em diễn đàn, em mới lượm được cái đế từ xinh xinh, tính làm cái bàn từ mini đặt lên máy phay dùng phay mấy chi tiết sắt nhỏ, em nó có kích thước 220x170x55 nặng 14kg, lực hút 20KN. Vấn đề là em tra mãi không ra cái manual của em nó, không biết phải cấp nguồn cho em nó như thế nào, mong mấy anh em chỉ giáo . Nhân tiện cho em hỏi với lực hút đó dùng làm bàn từ gia công mấy chi tiết sắt nhỏ có được không? xin cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## thuhanoi

mấy bác lượm được mấy đồ ngon ghê, cho điện áp từ từ vào và thử độ nóng và suy ra điện áp làm việc thôi, nếu mất nhãn

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> mấy bác lượm được mấy đồ ngon ghê, cho điện áp từ từ vào và thử độ nóng và suy ra điện áp làm việc thôi, nếu mất nhãn


em nó có nhãn mà ko ghi cái gì về thông số điện áp, chỉ có tên mã thiết bị, tên hãng, P/N, S/N, mà em seach không ra. Cái này chắc cấp DC, muốn cấp đúng để phát huy cái lực hút tốt nhất bác ak.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì ra là ông này mua , bửa trước kêu 500K ứ thèm mua . Kích 24 VDC vào hít ngay đó mà , mà mấy em này có thể lên đến 60-80VDC chứ không ít.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> thì ra là ông này mua , bửa trước kêu 500K ứ thèm mua . Kích 24 VDC vào hít ngay đó mà , mà mấy em này có thể lên đến 60-80VDC chứ không ít.


em mua 300k bác ak, thấy vứt xó lay lắt tội nghiệp em nó quá, kaka, thank bác nhé, em tính chế cái bàn từ gia công sắt, bác thấy ổn không?

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng nghĩ như bác thuhanoi, cấp áp vào từ từ, đến mức mà có thể chạy liên tục mà chỉ ấm ấm là được. Mạnh hơn nữa thì tăng chuẩn lên hoặc lo giải nhiệt cho nó, giống ép xung máy vi tính.

Máy phay yếu chắc ổn. Máy mạnh coi chừng nó văng vì lực từ hút xuống rất mạnh nhưng phương ngang khá yếu, hai thanh nam châm đặt lên nhau thì kéo ra ko được nhưng kéo lệch sang 1 bên thì dễ dàng.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Em cũng nghĩ như bác thuhanoi, cấp áp vào từ từ, đến mức mà có thể chạy liên tục mà chỉ ấm ấm là được. Mạnh hơn nữa thì tăng chuẩn lên hoặc lo giải nhiệt cho nó, giống ép xung máy vi tính.
> 
> Máy phay yếu chắc ổn. Máy mạnh coi chừng nó văng vì lực từ hút xuống rất mạnh nhưng phương ngang khá yếu, hai thanh nam châm đặt lên nhau thì kéo ra ko được nhưng kéo lệch sang 1 bên thì dễ dàng.


Thank bác. em tính cấp thử 24VDC, nhưng đang phân vân không biết cấp nguồn mấy A thì hợp lý?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu bác đã chọn áp thì dòng quyết định bằng I=U/R mà. Bác lấy đồng hồ đo ra đo trở nó bao nhiêu thì biết dòng liền. Thường em đoán mấy con này với áp đúng chắc chỉ vài ampere thôi, không thì sẽ nóng như điên.

Nếu bị nóng quá thì bác giải nhiệt cho nó hoặc hạ áp hoặc hạ sách thì gắn thêm cái điện trở công suất lớn. Nếu được thì kiếm cái nguồn thí nghiệm có chức năng ổn định dòng là xong.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, nếu bác đã chọn áp thì dòng quyết định bằng I=U/R mà. Bác lấy đồng hồ đo ra đo trở nó bao nhiêu thì biết dòng liền. Thường em đoán mấy con này với áp đúng chắc chỉ vài ampere thôi, không thì sẽ nóng như điên.
> 
> Nếu bị nóng quá thì bác giải nhiệt cho nó hoặc hạ áp hoặc hạ sách thì gắn thêm cái điện trở công suất lớn. Nếu được thì kiếm cái nguồn thí nghiệm có chức năng ổn định dòng là xong.


ok, thank bác nhiều.

----------


## inhainha

Bác nào có cái bàn to hơn nhượng lại cho mình nha. Thanks

----------

